# Hope this goes here



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

I am hopeing that this is the right forum for this thread. also I hope I am not about to offend anyone with the Idea of a bitz trade. if not, than I am sorry and I am sure that it is someone elses fault. 

I plan on starting a Nurgle "Bike" squad. However, instead of bikes I am planning on scratch building over sized maggots for them to ride. It might sound foolish but 1) I saw someone who did their HQ that way and it looked fairly pimp. and 2) I am the guy who built a Rhino Garbage Truck. So I don't think maggot riders are too 'left field' 

Which brings me to the meat of this thread. I need five ( 5 ) CSM/ SM biker legs and I would like to know if anyone (hopefuly those in the US midwest but if not okay) would like to do a bit of a bitz trade. I have enough bits to choke several rather small goats and I am open to conversation about things someone might need. Either sende me a message or post in here.

Again if I am wrong for posting this thread in anyway I am sorry.

-Michael


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Your idea sounds good; sadly i do not have the pieces to help.

This might get a better response in Trading Area; I have suggested such to a Mod.


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> This might get a better response in Trading Area; I have suggested such to a Mod.


good looking out, i'll do the same


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Rhino garbage truck.
Do you still have it? show it! sounds awesome


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

wide_ocean said:


> Rhino garbage truck.
> Do you still have it? show it! sounds awesome


Here is the link for the WIP in the Project Log for the Rhino Garbage Truck


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=102502


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Thumbs up and rep for an awesome conversion


----------



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

thanks mate. say... you wouldn't happen to have any CSM biker legs your willing to trade do you wide_ocean?


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry, not playing chaos and never used bikers. 
Hope you find some somehow and post results!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Off to the bits trading area with you.

*Fires up the lifta droppa*


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I actually might be able to help on this, i'll need to detol them down and have a good rummage but i used to have a group of 6 chaos bikers. I'll have a look over xmas and get back to you.


----------

